# Word of the Week - Week 14, 2015



## SENC (Mar 29, 2015)

It's a "two-fer" this week...

rhinotillexomaniac - compulsive nosepicker

podobromhydrosis - smelly feet

I've used these in a sentence in another thread this morning... perhaps you can add to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 29, 2015)

Henry the rhinotillexomanic, went to visit his best buddy Tony. Upon arrival Henry exclaims, what's that smell ? Poor Tony admits that not only are his feet hairy, but he suffers from podobromhydrosis as well. As the words leave his mouth, Tony watches in astonishment as one Henry's pickins flies off the end of his finger and lands right on Tony's big toe !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2015)

I made the mistake of reading this just after I ate. I'll be back in a while.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I made the mistake of reading this just after I ate. I'll be back in a while.....



I just finished dinner - I should have skipped it and stayed on the mill. Maybe we should reassign Henry to bellhop. 

_But Kevin, we have no hotel and therefore no need of a bellhop!

Precisely._

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------

